# who buys melter honey?



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

the main packer i sell to doesnt buy much melter honey anymore so i was wondering if anyone knows who is buying it. any help would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I talked to a guy i Michigan that sells his to Bakerys


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

no one know of a packer that buys melter honey?


----------

